
Restriction-less forking for GitHub - therebelrobot
http://therebelrobot.com/tech/2015/10/27/announcing-manualfork.html
======
therebelrobot
I just released this for some work I'm doing with Code for San Francisco, and
it definitely needs some battle-testing/feedback. Hit me up if you have any
questions :) Cheers!

